# Giffords circus



## mattie (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone been?

I went to the one in Lechlade a few weeks back, very good fun.  May try to get to the one ni Minchinhampton as well.

http://www.giffordscircus.com/

Any other local touring events to look out for?  We've got the folks down for a bit and would be nice to take them out somewhere.


----------

